# Subaru Impreza 2.0 WRX STI



## Ejack (29 Jul 2009)

Anyone know much about Scooby's ? Thinking of investing in an 55 plate 2.0 WRX STI and just wanted to get a consensus on people thoughts and feelings. Any Scooby owners amongst the ukaps.org crew?


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2009)

i drove( about 3 days a go)  the same car! 

have you driven one?.....i was a scooby virgin and after my little play I'm now saving real hard!   it was quite a special car. 

i drove an import with most things being upgraded, turbo, brakes etc etc.  damn it was good.


----------



## Ejack (29 Jul 2009)

Nope, haven't driven one yet, been in one as a passenger and have always been a fan of them. But defo looks set that I am getting one. From the advice I have been given its best to go for the 2.0 version over the 2.5 and to get the 05/06 version. Also hoping to get the PPP version if I can


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2009)

mate, you wait until you drive it   

I'm quite aggressive in my driving (when it's safe to do so) and the rewards are amazing in a Subaru. 4 wheel and sharp country corners in a scooby is just mind blowing.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Jul 2009)

My brother has a 2001 WRX Wagon STi and he loves it!  I got the chance to try to drive it, but I couldn't get my head around the clutch (very aggressive!)  Mind, that was 3 years ago, and I'm only just learning to drive   

Great car to be a passenger in!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Jul 2009)

Before you commit yourself - have a look at the tax your going to pay, its all to do with emissions - find out what the co2 levels are g/km and have a look at the attached short cut.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/index.htm

http://www.theaa.com/

http://www.dicomwg12.org/mpg/SUBARU/Imp ... -4-5-Door/

Last year I was running a Vauxhall Vectra 3.2 V6 GSI on a 54 plate co2 was 236g/km and my tax this year would have been Â£405.00 so it had to go as i was not prepared to pay that amount. The only problem I had was getting rid of it - no dealer would touch it - all because to the Co2 levels, finally I managed to get rid and bought a Skoda Octavia VRS 2.0 turbo on a 56 plate. On paper same performance 7.3 0-60 and 151mph - Co2 of 186g/km and Â£215 tax   

Check your Co2 and do your sums.
Regards
Paul.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Jul 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Check your Co2 and do your sums.



now for me (and i'm not being funny) but checking the emissions and tax on a car like that is just pointless. 

i mean, it's part and parcel of a car like that right?.....if i were buying a performance car, i wouldn't not buy it because the tax was high 8) goodness the service alone would scare you half to death. my mate paid a good Â£1000 for a service on his scooby


----------



## Ejack (30 Jul 2009)

Saintly, you've almost convinced me to go an buy one  I'm like you, an agressive driver, used to love getting the back end out and sliding in my Z3  was so easy

To throw a spanner in the works, I've also been contemplating looking at a LHD Ford Mustang GT and a Mondeo ST220 3.0 V6.


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Jul 2009)

Ejack said:
			
		

> LHD Ford Mustang GT


get it! That is the coolest ting i've ever seen, prolly well expencive to run etc but my god it looks sweet! They are reasonable to buy too, do it, do it LOL

I was sat behind a scooby the other day and i was thinking to myself "hmm, thats nice, must check the autotrader when i get home" but i never did, i love my car too much


----------



## Ejack (31 Jul 2009)

Actually Dan, it will cost me a lot less in Petrol, Insurance and Road Tax than the Scooby   

I've decided to follow my dream and scrap the Scooby idea and go for a Mustang. Starting to do my research now, trying to learn about them as much as possible especially servicing etc but there seems to be a growing Mustang community in the UK. I've seen one in the 'Trader today that caught my eye. Was a 06 GT for just under Â£17k in black, but this is one thing I am not going to rush into straight away.


----------



## SKP1995 (1 Aug 2009)

If you're gonna go for a mustang, go classic mustang!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (5 Aug 2009)

If you have a need for speed - why not try this one.

http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/712057.htm

Paul.


----------



## mattyc (11 Aug 2009)

i know someone with a mustang, and i was a car mechanic for ford and bmw and even an mot tester (before i went to do a degree). dont get anything less than a v8 they are just crap and wach for rust on the sills and rear wheel arches the cars cant coap woth the british roads!!!

can put you a check list togeather if you need it of things to wach on second hand cars.

Regards Matt


----------



## Ejack (12 Aug 2009)

Hi Matt

Thanks for your reply, and you're right, I am only looking to get the V8 4.6 GT Premium package.

If you could do that checklist it would be great and sure ot assist me.

I've been looking for one now for over a month and have to say there aren't many S197's (its the model type, generally an 05 plate and upwards) available. I've signed up to a few mustag forums and people there are really helpful.

Don't worry, all you guys will see pics if and when I get one 

And Paul, basically its like the difference between Versace and Burberry. One is Cool and classy, the other is pure chav. Me persoannly I want the cool and classy and not the Chav mobile


----------



## mattyc (17 Aug 2009)

Car check list, 
Pre checks, HPI vehicle history check
1, outside
â€¢	Check the paintwork for evidence of poor repairs
â€¢	Check the panel gaps again for evidence of poor repairs
â€¢	Check the wheel arches for rust (rust is bad and cant be repaired the effected area needs to be cut away and replaced.
â€¢	Check the sills for rust and damage from jacking
â€¢	Check the lower parts of the car for damage e.g. cracked bumper
â€¢	Check under the wheel arch for oil from leaking shocks and check the brakes for damage, while there check for rust.
2, inside
â€¢	Check the key works in the door even if the car has a fob
â€¢	Check the cars controls and seat for wear and make sure it matches the mileage, a lot of imported cars have been clocked!
â€¢	Check the interior for damaged and broken trim. 
â€¢	Check the electrical systems work like the windows radio etc but donâ€™t start the engine yet.
3, engine off
â€¢	Open the bonnet and check the engine has oil and water
â€¢	The engine oil should be clean and free from metallic particles (looks like glitter)
â€¢	The engine coolant should be clear not brown and murky and be coloured  e.g. green
â€¢	Check the engine bay for rust and damage
â€¢	Check the engine for leaks and obvious damage
â€¢	Check the radiator for damage and leaks
â€¢	Check the brakes for leaks and damage
4, engine on
â€¢	Start the engine paying attention to the dash lights make sure the oil and battery light are on with the engine off and go out as soon as it starts
â€¢	Listen for any rattling noise when the engine starts
â€¢	The engine should start straight away and not shake or splutter when it does start
â€¢	Pick the engine revs up to around 2500-3000 and check for smoke from the exhaust and bonnet. (two people helps to do this)
â€¢	There might be a small amount of white smoke (water vapour) from the exhaust this is normal. There should be no blue = oil smoke, black = Fuel smoke or large amounts of white = Coolant smoke.
â€¢	The engine should be smooth with no shuddering or any excessive noise
â€¢	Allow the engine to warm up while checking the papers. 
5, papers
â€¢	Check all the vin/chassis noâ€™s match the carâ€™s stamped no and its chassis plate
â€¢	The car should have a v5 registration document and a valid MOT.
â€¢	A vehicle hand book and service book with stamps would be nice but not essential. 
â€¢	Imported cars need to have a SVA test it would be nice to see its import papers and the documents from this test.
6, road test
â€¢	The engine should be hot now but it shouldnâ€™t overheat, check for smoke again the same as when it was cold.
â€¢	Insist you drive your insurance company will supply you with temporary cover to do this.
â€¢	Take the car out and listen for any noises donâ€™t get carried away just driving the car like I do!!
â€¢	Check the brakes work well they are important!!
â€¢	Check the steering it should work with no noise (mustangs are known for killing suspension joints)
â€¢	Check the transmission shifts up and down smoothly manual or auto
â€¢	Check the engines performance, accelerate hard from a standing start there should be no shaking or whining noise and the steering should stay straight and not be hard to steer.

Good look finding a car and i hope this helps  

Matt


----------



## Ejack (16 Sep 2009)

Well, I finally took the plunge. Got myself a V8 06 GT over the weekend from Wales.









She's a beast


----------



## baron von bubba (16 Sep 2009)

small tank syndrome maybe? ;0)

totally gorgeous car dude, bet you send all yer spare time just looking at it!


----------

